# Lake Trout on the fly? O YA!!!



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone ever do any lake trout fishing with a fly rod? I have the past few years and the results have been amazing!!!! 50 to 80 fish a day between 2 anglers! Weight between 4 to 27lbs. Havnt broke into that 30lb class yet with the fly, maybe next year! It can be done with a 8wt but 10wt is preferred, in my opinion. Just a little less stress on the fish. heres a couple of pics of us in action!


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice. Erie I presume?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

These trout were taken on Lake Athabasca in Canada. In the fall, between 4 and 20ft of water


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

few more pics.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Incredible fish brother! Are you using a sinking line for them?


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks king oA! I prefer a full sink. Other fellas ive fished with also have used sink tips.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats pretty awesome. Never seen anyone catch lake trout on the fly. Looks like my musky flies word work for lake trout by looking at the one hanging out of the mouth in the one pic.


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Imalt- they would most likely work. I usually throw streamers, clousers and have had good success on mega moal patterns. Black as well as chartruse seem to be good colors. You dont need to be an excellent caster to be successful either. Just need to keep that fly out of you buddys ear!!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys catch Lakers in the Niagra River in the fall.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice! Out here in NM they come up to the shallows right after ice off to spawn. I'll be chasing them here soon....


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually in the spring lake trout hit the shallower reefs for feed and comfortable water temps. Lake trout spawn in the fall. Eggs wait it out amongst the rocks and hatch months later. What Lake you fishing in NM for em fishin fool?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have fished for them on the Niagra as well, in winter. I'd like to do more of it!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

those are awseome catches !


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Good to know, I wasnt really sure when they spawn, just figured thats what they were doing when they come in to the shallows. 

The only lake out here in NM that has them is Heron lake in Northern NM. There's some brutes in there though. Check out this video my good buddy put together of his wife with a monster thru the ice...


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweet video fishing fool! Thanks for sharing that. Toad throught the ice!!!
Did not know there were lakers in NM till now. Im guessing that lake is at a fairly high elevation. probably has kokanee in it also. Seems the few western lakes with lakers also contain those kokanee salmon. They just gorge on those little buggers! Fished Oregon for lake trout for quite a few years. Pretty awesome trolling mountain lakes!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

laker-taker said:


> Sweet video fishing fool! Thanks for sharing that. Toad throught the ice!!!
> Did not know there were lakers in NM till now. Im guessing that lake is at a fairly high elevation. probably has kokanee in it also. Seems the few western lakes with lakers also contain those kokanee salmon. They just gorge on those little buggers! Fished Oregon for lake trout for quite a few years. Pretty awesome trolling mountain lakes!


No problem laker-taker, he makes some pretty good stuff. 

Your right about the kokanee salmon, Haron has a good pupulation in there and the lakers sure gorge them self. The lake sits around 7k and is pretty deep. The ice should be breaking up here in a few weeks and ill be out there with my 8wt!


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Good luck bud! Put it to em!


----------

